
How Paypal Onboards New Users - amitmathew
http://www.useronboard.com/how-paypal-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who made this. If you'd care to share your thoughts, I
plan on watching this thread closely today. :)

------
samuelhulick
@amitmathew Thank you for sharing this!

